# Suche kleinst SPS



## Breaveheard (19 April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine möglichst kleine aber vollwertige SPS
ca. 10 Ein und Ausgänge hat, wenn möglich vll 2 Analoge
und was wichtig ist ein Bedienpanel muss angeschlossen
werden können.

Kennt jemand von euch aus dem steh greif so eine SPS?

Maße höchstens B/H/T 10/5/10

Logo und Easy bitte nicht...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bits'bytes (19 April 2010)

Hallo Daniel, 

falls das Bedienpanel schon drauf sein darf und das mit BxHxT nicht verkehrt herum ist, könntest du einen Blick hier drauf werfen

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_68528_DEU_HTML.htm

PP015 von B&R, kostet im Bereich 700-800 € (ca.)

schöne Grüße


----------



## Breaveheard (19 April 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle Rückmeldung!!!

Die B/H/T angaben sind ok!!!

So was such ich leider nicht...

ich suche eine SPS wo man das Panel über Bus anschließen kann...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Uwe Schröder (20 April 2010)

*Eine mögliche Auswahl!*

Hallo!

Ich habe mal vom SPS-Magazin.de den Link der SPS,en angehängt:
http://www.sps-magazin.de/mues/mue_anzeigen.php

Vieleicht ist ja was dabei!

Noch ein anderer Gedanke.
Es währe auch möglich ein I/O Mudul mit Busanschaltung zu betreiben.
(Ein ADAM - Modul oder ähnliches)
Am anderen Ende hängt dann das TP mit SPS.
Die heissen ja wohl heute schon HMI/PLC.

mfg Uwe


----------



## Bender25 (20 April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Vipa z.b. die 100er Serie?


----------



## Andy85 (22 April 2010)

Hallo, 

wie schaut es mit Phoenix Contact ILC 130 aus? 
Kann per Netzwerk angesprochen werden.


----------



## Nais (23 April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit der "Kippenschachtel":

http://www.panasonic-electric-works.com/peweu/de/html/fp0.php

und als Bedienpanel"chen" das hier:

http://www.panasonic-electric-works.com/peweu/de/html/gt01.php

Programmierung erfolgt ähnlich wie IEC bzw. Codesys.

Uwe


----------



## bugatti66 (6 Mai 2010)

Hi,
hier noch 'ne Kippenschachtel von OMRON:
90 x 33 x 65 mm

http://industrial.omron.de/de/produ...rollers/compact_plc_series/cpm2c/default.html

Gibt es auch mit DeviceNet-Slave - Schnittstelle.
Bediengerät z.B. NQ über serielle Verbindung (Y-Kabel mitbestellen)


----------



## SBC-User (7 Mai 2010)

Mir fällt hier die SAIA-Burgess PCS1.C6x ein, hierüber sind über SBus beliebige Panels anschließbar, auch WEB-Zugriff ist mit entsprechendem Panel möglich

Mfg
SBC


----------



## r.wyss (25 Mai 2010)

schau mal hier compact-cpu von B&R:


http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_98708_DEU_HTML.htm

wegen den Massen müsstest du die möglichen Einbaulage überprüfen.
Ein Panel kann über eine X2X, CAN oder EPL-Verbindung angeschlossen werden.


----------



## MeTh (27 Mai 2010)

Hi,

wir setzen auch Panels ein, die als CPU laufen.
Panel - X20 Module über X2X.

Hat den Vorteil, das man wenig Platz im Schrank braucht,
eine Anzeige von Fehlermeldungen bekommt, ...

LG und viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche - MeTh.


----------



## dr.hareg (28 Mai 2010)

hallo,

hast du schonmal die produkte von sabo angeschaut

www.sabo.de

sind zwar codesys steuerungen aber sehr einfach zu programmieren, günstig und die hutschienenversion auch sehr klein, evtl. kommt ja auch das 4zoll panel mit integrierten i/o´s in frage

grüße gerhard


----------



## spstiger (28 Mai 2010)

*... noch ein Vorschlag ...*

oder Thinget XC3-14 gleich mit Panel im Starterpaket?


----------

